# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ολη η οικογενεια!

## kouklakis

Αφου ανεβασα ολα τα πουλακια μου σειρα εχει η αλλη μερια της οικογενειας!









μετα θα ανεβασω και την αλλη οικογενεια!
αχαχαχ

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσουν !

----------


## kouklakis

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## olga

Και τι ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Περιμένω να δω και τις επόμενες!

----------


## binary

Τα σκυλιά σου είναι Πανέμορφα. Το bull terrier η αγαπημένη μου ράτσα.

Να σου ζήσουν όλα φίλε μου και να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## e2014

να σου ζησουν ολα και να χαιρεσαι ολη την κατοικιδια οικογενεια που εχεις!!!!

----------


## thanos52

Zωολογικοςς!χαχαχα.Ολα κουκλια!

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## kouklakis

*Η φοραδα μας η Seila* 



*Μια οικογενειακη*



*και η φοραδα μας με το μικρο της!*

----------


## demis

φαινονται πως δεχονται πολυ αγαπη ολα τους! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kouklakis

Ειναι μελη της οικογενειας και πρεπει να τους παρεχουμε την απολυτη φροντιδα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφο άλογο!

----------


## kouklakis

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Gardelius

*Πάνο απλά δεν έχω λόγια . . . .* 

*Σ υ γ χ α ρ η τ η ρ ι α ! ! ! !*

----------


## blackmailer

Κάνεις πλάκα...έχετε και άλογα???πω πωωωωω

----------


## stephan

Ποπο φίλε Πάνο τι λες τώρα!!! Ασχολείσαι κι εσύ με την ιππασια;  :Party0024: 
Ο σταβλισμός αυτής της κουκλίτσας γίνεται σε εσάς ή σε κάποιο ιππικό όμιλο;

----------


## kouklakis

Εγω προσωπικα τα βλεπω απο κατω δεν ανεβαινω! 
χαχαχαχαχ
εχουμε ιππικο ομιλο στον Βολο μεσα στο πεδιον αρεως εγω ειμαι προεδρος στο ΔΣ και η γυναικα προπονητρια.
Στους δικους μας σταυλους ειναι

----------


## kouklakis

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## mrsoulis

Α εσύ το πας για ζωολογικό κήπο βλέπω... Μπράβο πανέμορφα ειναι όλα!

----------


## geo_ilion

ειναι πανεμορφα ολα τους να τα χαιρεσαι Πανο αλλα τα αλογα ειναι ονειρο

----------

